# DTP UFO invasion aka LED mod



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I had fit some down light leds a little while back to my machine and since doing it I've always felt I should've done more. So this is a revised version going from 2 leds to 4 leds.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

A few more pictures ...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow you've really pimped her ��

Still the gauge needs illumination


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Wow you've really pimped her ��
> 
> Still the gauge needs illumination


Haha cheers. I think I'm going to swap out the gauge for a smaller one so it might catch the light better. It seems to block one of the leds a little bit.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

You need an led in the shower head so you can see where to put the portafilter in the dark









In fact, you need a ring around the portafilter to illuminate your naked basket


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks very nice









'Bean me up'


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Really like that.

Wish I had the bottle to drill into the casing on the Spaz! Bought some stick on ones from Ikea but they look lame, so took them back off.

Are yours battery powered or do you take a feed from the control board?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Really like that.
> 
> Wish I had the bottle to drill into the casing on the Spaz! Bought some stick on ones from Ikea but they look lame, so took them back off.
> 
> Are yours battery powered or do you take a feed from the control board?


Soldered direct into the board...










That's the loom I made up...










Bring your machine over and we'll get the dewalt gear out


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice neat solution. Lights come on when the coffee machine is turned on. Well done!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Is that IMS shower screen on top of the Sage screen Joey ? It looks deeper than the usual La Spaz double one. I'd be curious to know how deep it is if it's on top of the Sage screen.








My BE has loads of led's as it comes.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ajohn said:


> Is that IMS shower screen on top of the Sage screen Joey ? It looks deeper than the usual La Spaz double one. I'd be curious to know how deep it is if it's on top of the Sage screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's with the sage screen removed. Seems to work fine just fitted up again the plastic. Obviously the rim of the basket seals the group.

I'd say it sits 3mm lower than the stock sage


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> No that's with the sage screen removed. Seems to work fine just fitted up again the plastic. Obviously the rim of the basket seals the group.
> 
> I'd say it sits 3mm lower than the stock sage


Sounds like you get a lot of coffee in you IMS basket. The double seems to be identical to the standard La Spaz one but probably more highly polished and engraved of course.







I have that basket. If I can bring myself to drink milk based it might be big enough to make 2 large ones using the dual spout - i'd guess it really would be with an extra 3mm of coffee and the right bean.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ajohn said:


> Sounds like you get a lot of coffee in you IMS basket. The double seems to be identical to the standard La Spaz one but probably more highly polished and engraved of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the double basket I have, I usually aim for 16-17 grams depending on taste. Currently with the django popayan I'm using 17g > 40g and getting a lovely dry puck that knocks out in one. It seems the stars have aligned with this bean ?


----------



## stereoket (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks great, amazing job with the customisations!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

reminds me the illumination system of the Pentax K1


----------



## Gaz| (Nov 29, 2017)

ajohn said:


> Sounds like you get a lot of coffee in you IMS basket. The double seems to be identical to the standard La Spaz one but probably more highly polished and engraved of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try doing 2 at once John, and it seems more comes out of the left hand side of the spouts than the right? :/ even triple checking distribution/tamping weird?


----------

